# Die Sims, Ich war nur 10 Minuten AFK



## fisker31 (7. September 2008)

Hallo,
aufgrund von Langeweile habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mal Die Sims 2 zu installieren. Hat auch super geklappt. Ich hab mir ein Haus gebaut und eine Familie erstellt. (Mutter, Vater und 2 Töchter)
Als ich alles schön aufgebaut hatte ging ich für 10 min afk um mir was zu essen zu machen...und als ich wiederkam...naja waren beide eltern tot das haus stand in flammen und beide mädels schliefen im badezimmer aufne boden in ihrer eigenem Urin...

Kann ich nicht gut aufpassen? 

Wtf...was hab ich falsch gemacht? xD


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

Haben sie was Gekocht ? wen ja könnte dass dass Feuer Erklärern und dass Piss auf dem Boden war Tija die musst aufs Klo ^^ und hab Nicht Mehr Geschäft also drück Lieber Immer auf pause Wen du Kurz weg gehst ^^


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Haben sie was Gekocht ? wen ja könnte dass dass Feuer Erklärern bei kochen ist mit schon öfters  die Wohnung abgefackelt  und dass Piss auf dem Boden war Tija die musst aufs Klo ^^ und hab Nicht Mehr Geschäft also drück Lieber Immer auf pause Wen du Kurz weg gehst ^^


----------



## fisker31 (7. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Haben sie was Gekocht ? wen ja könnte dass dass Feuer Erklärern und dass Piss auf dem Boden war Tija die musst aufs Klo ^^ und hab Nicht Mehr Geschäft also drück Lieber Immer auf pause Wen du Kurz weg gehst ^^



Danke für den Rat, ich verstehe aber immernoch nicht warum die Eltern tot sind...


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

fisker31 schrieb:


> Danke für den Rat, ich verstehe aber immernoch nicht warum die Eltern tot sind...




Feuer = verbrennen ?


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2008)

fisker31 schrieb:


> Danke für den Rat, ich verstehe aber immernoch nicht warum die Eltern tot sind...


Wenn das Haus in Flammen steht... o.O


----------



## fisker31 (7. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn das Haus in Flammen steht... o.O



Ok ihr habt recht.^^


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2008)

deshalb drucke ich immer pause weg ich afk gehen xD


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

bei sims gibt es so eine art "pausenmodus" solteste benutzen bevor du afk gehst


----------



## Leigh (7. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und jetzt Bühne frei für die nächsten fünf Typen, die die Fragen auch nochmal abarbeiten und alle die gleichen Antworten nochmal geben:


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

Ich kenn mich mit den SIms zawr nich aus aber bei der XBox version gabs ne eisntellung das die sich selber versorgen wenn man afk ist


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

Dann Las  Sie mal Eine Stunde Selbständig Denken ^^ Richte Nur Die Wohnung ein Suchst Inen  Einen Job und dann lass Sie Alleine ^^ Nach Einer Stunde Waren Die Bei Mir Tot es waren 3 1.Verhungert 2.abgefackelt 3. Weiß ich nicht mehr ^^ aber ja Die Wohnung war Voll Gemüllt ^^ Und zur Hefte Verbrannt ^^


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

> beide eltern tot das haus stand in flammen und beide mädels schliefen im badezimmer aufne boden in ihrer eigenem Urin



This shit is like real life!


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

Hmm klingt irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub ich hol mir auch mal sims und kuk was die so machen *g*
aber hat was von jedem anderen mmo .. bist du afk und vergisst aufzumounten/auszuloggen/in ne stadt zu gehen und du bist zu 95% tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

Na das klingt ja intressant. Muss glaub doch mal Sims ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na das klingt ja intressant. Muss glaub doch mal Sims ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i dem spiel gahts net um eltere kille und so ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

nid? ach mist .. oke de chaufe mer das teil halt nid
"sims spieler sind killer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nid? ach mist .. oke de chaufe mer das teil halt nid
> "sims spieler sind killer"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha nomol en schwizer^^



also das spiel ist eh langweilig^^


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also das spiel ist eh langweilig^^


Oh jo, i ha da nie chöne verstoh wie gwüssi Lüt hend chönä Stundä demit verbringä sich um e familiä zkümmere oder bisch denn mol das hus bauä und igrichtät isch. Naja, jedem das seine.


----------



## Pc-freak (8. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha nomol en schwizer^^
> 
> 
> 
> also das spiel ist eh langweilig^^





Stimmt nicht! ich finds lustig Sie in einen raum zu spären ohne Fenster un türen ^^ und dann einen Kamin rein und kuck was Passiert ^^ dass ist nicht langweilig ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh jo, i ha da nie chöne verstoh wie gwüssi Lüt hend chönä Stundä demit verbringä sich um e familiä zkümmere oder bisch denn mol das hus bauä und igrichtät isch. Naja, jedem das seine.



genau wie secondlife
das findi mist
hmm hey ich ha im rl verkakt  .. also secondlife mache und det firma aufbe und so mist <-- lol

oder ebe sims .. jea ich mach es hus 11elf ;/


----------



## claet (8. September 2008)

lol?!?

ich glaub das was pc-freak hat ist ansteckend xD
jetzt hats minas auch erwischt ..

*schnell wegrenn*


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

was ansteckend?
ich find die animationen dort lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie unfähig sie halt sind .. nichtmal in der lage ne wohnung soweit okay zu halten .. tse


----------



## Theroas (8. September 2008)

Lustigster Thread seit buffed-Äonen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was ansteckend?
> ich find die animationen dort lustig
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaub er meint s schwizerdütsch?^^


gibts eigendlich einen schweizer thread??


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

heds mal gäh
weni wot text für eine schribe wo dütsch isch schribi hochdütsch 
wenn nid schwyzerdütsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobi ich das im forum selte mac

edit meint: weniger offtoic schreiben sonst kommen die netten mods und dürcken auf ihr [Thread closen] knöpfchen ;/


----------



## Squarg (8. September 2008)

Also meine vermutung ist folgende:

Die Kinder sind durchgedreht und haben ihre Eltern angezündet.
Weil sie Angst hatten, dass du gleich wieder kommst, haben sie sich hingehockt
und sich in die Hosen gepinkelt.

Problemlösung: Verhüten oder lass die Super Nanny kommen


----------



## PlutoII (8. September 2008)

Naja 10 minuten selbstversorgen müssten sie hinbekommen wenn sie 1. Kochen können! 2. Die richitgen einstellungen am anfang haben (sternzeichen und so)


----------



## Alion (8. September 2008)

Ach ja Die Sims. Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.
Ich habe nur den ersten Teil gespielt, aber auch da war es Klasse.
Ein Baby bekommen und es dann eingemauert bis es zum Kind wurde damit es mir der Jugendschutz nicht wieder wegnehmen konnte.

Und was auch immer lustig war: Ein Haus gebaut mit allem was man so braucht, den Sims einen Job gesucht und das beste: Einen oder Zwei Haushaltsroboter ins Haus gestellt. Danach AFK gegangen Fernsehen.
Nach einer Stunde wieder zurückgekommen, beide waren Arbeitslos, lebten in einer Müllhalde die halb abgefackelt war, und Beziehung der Beiden war im Eimer.
Aber das beste waren immer noch die Haushaltsroboter die versuchte haben das durcheinander wieder aufzuräumen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (8. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hmm klingt irgendwie lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Außer bei Herr der Ringe Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (8. September 2008)

Ich hab bei Sims 1 die Leute immer eingemauert, Tische und Stühle reingekauft und dann den Kerl oder die Frau ne Rakete anzünden lassen, dann hab ich zugeschaut wie die verbrannt sind.

Ich hatte eine wunderbare Kindheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. September 2008)

Jup raketen in geschlossene räumen sind schon geil *g*
Oder dr klassiker,pool bauen und dann die Leiter wegmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

warum konnten die beiden kinder den schlafen? wenn ich feuer mache rennen die alle schnell hin und verbrennen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. September 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Ach ja Die Sims. Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.
> Ich habe nur den ersten Teil gespielt, aber auch da war es Klasse.
> Ein Baby bekommen und es dann eingemauert bis es zum Kind wurde damit es mir der Jugendschutz nicht wieder wegnehmen konnte.
> 
> ...



mauerst du dein kind auch ein wenn du mal eins hast?^^


----------



## Pc-freak (8. September 2008)

^^ ihr müsst mal einen auf Big Brother machen ^^ ist auch noch Lustig mit 8 Sims ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Sims 1 die Leute immer eingemauert, Tische und Stühle reingekauft und dann den Kerl oder die Frau ne Rakete anzünden lassen, dann hab ich zugeschaut wie die verbrannt sind.
> 
> Ich hatte eine wunderbare Kindheit
> 
> ...


Oo okay das is krank


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

hmm kennt einer rollercoster?

da konnte man ganz viele leute reinholen
dann eingang llöschen
und danach einen bahn bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diese fehlerhaft machen und bäm
jaja call me freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQrC_C6SexI


----------



## Pc-freak (8. September 2008)

omg XD


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

So was mach' ich immer, wenn ich gar nichts zu tun habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. September 2008)

ach ja das gute alte rollercoster... war auch imemr doll nem passagier den namen von ner verhassten person zu gebn (lehrer, nervensägen etc.) und die dann schön verunglücken zu lassen^^

und sims war acuh imemr wider nett die leute auf verschieden arten sterben zu lassen^^


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

fisker31 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aufgrund von Langeweile habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mal Die Sims 2 zu installieren. Hat auch super geklappt. Ich hab mir ein Haus gebaut und eine Familie erstellt. (Mutter, Vater und 2 Töchter)
> Als ich alles schön aufgebaut hatte ging ich für 10 min afk um mir was zu essen zu machen...und als ich wiederkam...naja waren beide eltern tot das haus stand in flammen und beide mädels schliefen im badezimmer aufne boden in ihrer eigenem Urin...
> 
> ...


Du hast ihnen definitiv zuviel von zu Hause gezeigt.


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Tamagotchi auf dem PC ahja..................^^


----------



## Reyna 6187 (10. September 2008)

ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass du den Rauchmelder falsch oder gar nicht gesetzt hast.........eins von beiden.....und die Eltern sind verbrannt, weil keine Feuerwehr kam^^

Tja und die Kinder haben sich wahrscheinlich vor Angst in die Hosen gemacht ....das machen Sims ja gerne mal wenns brennt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchMagToast (12. September 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Ein Baby bekommen und es dann eingemauert bis es zum Kind wurde damit es mir der Jugendschutz nicht wieder wegnehmen konnte.




LOOLXD


----------



## Maltztrunk (16. September 2008)

in sims 1 konnte man raketen kaufen die dann im haus aufstellen un dann von den sims anzünden lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

